# what could be wrong?



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I attempted to repair a shower ceiling in a stall under a tub above. The waste was clogged and pushing out water by the slip joints. I clear it out, clean all the brass fittings with a brush and emery, change the rubber gasket at the tail piece and plastic one at the PVC trap.(doped and tefloned the brass joints) I fixed the tub stopper, filled the tub knee high and drained it no problem. 3x's I rock it up tape coat it and now its got water marks on the ceiling below(only when they shower). I aslo ordered 2 new leaking Wolverine stems cause they constantly drip. I was going to finsh coat the spackle the same time I replace the stems now I dont know if I should pull down the rock and check it out all over? Change the stems and leave be unfinshed for a week to see? The fewest trips possible for a job like this, I did have drips at the drain tail piece until I tighten the sh** out of it. Could I have done something different?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Check overflow gasket, caulk trim to the surround, pull and reset shower arm with new tape and dope.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Call a plumber, like right now. Pay cash and do not, I repeat, do not question the bill.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Check overflow gasket, caulk trim to the surround, pull and reset shower arm with new tape and dope.


Good looking out thanks. Its worth looking into. I will check all the penetrations a little further when I return. 

Putty I would never call a plumber for something this stupid. If the homeowner wants to call someone out of a book that up to them. I wish they would've believe me. Dont question the bill? Scam artists talk like this. The guys I know would be irrated for calling them for a simple clog. Just because I asked a pro doesnt mean a general carpenter isnt capable of minor plumbing. The only hassle I have ever encountered with old repairs is that if you touch one thing in some things around it get compromised and unlike a plumber I dont have a truck full of fittings for all the oddball scenerios. I dont rework systems or run new, I leave that to a plumber. All remodelers encounter minor work in all trades from time to time.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Slip-joint fittings are not legal in a concealed area.You must have access to them.It should be solvent welded,screwed,caulked,anything but slip-joint connection.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I know I read that somewhere but isnt all tub waste slip jointed?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

tom m said:


> I know I read that somewhere but isnt all tub waste slip jointed?


The answer is no. I use the all glue type lift and turns.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> The answer is no. I use the all glue type lift and turns.


Every tub waste I install has two slip joints on it, no PVC allowed in high rises.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

In the ground is fine ,and common.I can't believe Ill. would allow slip-joints in concealed areas such as a ceiling.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

tom m said:


> Good looking out thanks. Its worth looking into. I will check all the penetrations a little further when I return.
> 
> Putty I would never call a plumber for something this stupid. If the homeowner wants to call someone out of a book that up to them. I wish they would've believe me. Dont question the bill? Scam artists talk like this. The guys I know would be irrated for calling them for a simple clog. Just because I asked a pro doesnt mean a general carpenter isnt capable of minor plumbing. The only hassle I have ever encountered with old repairs is that if you touch one thing in some things around it get compromised and unlike a plumber I dont have a truck full of fittings for all the oddball scenerios. I dont rework systems or run new, I leave that to a plumber. All remodelers encounter minor work in all trades from time to time.


You a Remodler? You rocked it 3 times, replaced the stems, etc., etc....all that is not a "simple thing" and I know the ho is about fed up or should be.

You've wasted more time and money on that than a plumber would have charged you.

Anyway, use primer next time. Good luck.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

:w00t::laughing:


Putty Truck said:


> You a Remodler? You rocked it 3 times, replaced the stems, etc., etc....all that is not a "simple thing" and I know the ho is about fed up or should be.
> 
> You've wasted more time and money on that than a plumber would have charged you.
> 
> Anyway, use primer next time. Good luck.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

tom m said:


> Good looking out thanks. Its worth looking into. I will check all the penetrations a little further when I return.
> 
> Putty I would never call a plumber for something this stupid. If the homeowner wants to call someone out of a book that up to them. I wish they would've believe me. Dont question the bill? Scam artists talk like this. The guys I know would be irrated for calling them for a simple clog. Just because I asked a pro doesnt mean a general carpenter isnt capable of minor plumbing. The only hassle I have ever encountered with old repairs is that if you touch one thing in some things around it get compromised and unlike a plumber I dont have a truck full of fittings for all the oddball scenerios. I dont rework systems or run new, I leave that to a plumber. All remodelers encounter minor work in all trades from time to time.


 
It's illegal for anyone but a licensed plumber to open up a trap seal in NJ. You need a license to do plumbing repairs, end of story. Just another hack handyman.


----------



## marktruck (Jan 12, 2008)

I aslo ordered 2 new leaking Wolverine stems cause they constantly drip.

I think Your talking about faucet stems? New stems by themselves don't leak.
New stems + old seats will.
Marktruck


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> You a Remodler? You rocked it 3 times, replaced the stems, etc., etc....all that is not a "simple thing" and I know the ho is about fed up or should be.
> 
> You've wasted more time and money on that than a plumber would have charged you.
> 
> Anyway, use primer next time. Good luck.


These are all simply things its not brain surgery jack-off. The tub had no flange on it and the tub surround caulking was cracked. The homeowner was directing the shower on the wall I resealed all the penetrations and have zero leaks. I have no idea what your talking as for the rock, I did it once. As for the drain I simply replaced what was there with like material I filled the tub 3 xs and drained to checked for leaks before closing up the ceiling. There was none. This almighty attitude is ridiculous read before posting jack-off. The job is done in 2 trips and saved them money!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

marktruck said:


> I aslo ordered 2 new leaking Wolverine stems cause they constantly drip.
> 
> I think Your talking about faucet stems? New stems by themselves don't leak.
> New stems + old seats will.
> Marktruck


There was a constant trickle of water and stopped after I replaced these diverter stems. They were plastic/ ceramic. They were't cheap either about $130 for the pair, no one had them anywhere.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

wrenchman said:


> It's illegal for anyone but a licensed plumber to open up a trap seal in NJ. You need a license to do plumbing repairs, end of story. Just another hack handyman.


I believe its called ordinary maintence. And does not require a permit or special knowledge. Another know it all.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

tom m said:


> I believe its called ordinary maintence. And does not require a permit or special knowledge. Another know it all.


 
Changing a light switch is ordinary maintenance, but charging someone to do it is illegal when your not licensed.
Opening a trap seal or potable water piping in NJ is also illegal for the non-licensed.
Just so you know.

Looks like he's a plumber, would you be pissed if he was doing a remodel job you bid on?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im sure he does some remodeling from time to time. I may have been wrong to open the trap but give me a break here, I would feel more ignorant walking in the room looking at the thing dripping, full of hair and say I can't touch this call a plumber and then call me when he's finished.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

tom m said:


> Im sure he does some remodeling from time to time. I may have been wrong to open the trap but give me a break here, I would feel more ignorant walking in the room looking at the thing dripping, full of hair and say I can't touch this call a plumber and then call me when he's finished.


I don't know any PLUMBERS doing remodeling.You are not allowed to work on pipes inside walls ,ceilings,under slabs in most places in the country unless you are a licensed plumber,not even the homeowner.Support the trades.If I need electrical grounding I use an electrian.If I have a roof penetration I call a roofer.Tile work requires a tile-man.I've met plenty of remodelers who know just enough of each trade to get themselves in deep.How is referring the proper trade to the owner anything but providing the best service?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

threaderman said:


> If I need electrical grounding I use an electrian.


Do you call an electrician every time you replace a water heater, once to have him disconnect it and then call him back to hook the power back up?

Plumbers are not allowed to do this, but don't tell you don't do this.


----------

